# Getting ready for 2010-2011



## eicivic (Oct 30, 2009)

2008 Arctic Cat 366 4x4
Warn 50" Blade
Power Pivot
Winch
Kenda Executioners

I plow mostly for fun, Plow my business lot, a business across from mine, and a few others here and there. A huge upgrade from lasts year John Deere blade w/ manual pivot.


----------



## bullettooth81 (Sep 22, 2009)

Nice, how does the electric pivot work? I always wanted one when I had a plow and ATV.


----------



## eicivic (Oct 30, 2009)

i LOVE it... Haven't push any snow yet but the idea of not having to move a leg or arm to move the blade is pure joy. LOL


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

That looks like the plow to have.

I no longer plow with my truck, or at all. But I did buy an ATV this past spring and as winter approaches I am thinking of putting a plow on it for fun. That would be the one i would get. Nice job!

That did it cost you?


----------



## eicivic (Oct 30, 2009)

A total for the Warn 50" Blade, Power Pivot, Poly wear bar, Markers, Rubber flap, Push tube $740.00


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

thats not bad at all. I thought it would be in the $1300 range. I look forward to hearing about your experience with it.


----------



## eicivic (Oct 30, 2009)

I added some lights today and changed my cable connection at the plow base.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Very nice set-up. If I used my ATV plowing more than I curently do I would have a set-up like that.


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2009)

Yep, that's a sweet rig. Hope it works great for you.


----------



## eicivic (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks for the positive comments!


----------



## alwayz-plowin (Mar 4, 2010)

do u have any like led lights oon it or anything????
think i see one in one of your pics but not sure.....
Nevermind they are!
do you have/run everything to one battery or do u have a spare??
some guys were having problems with lights plow and more light on atv running down the battery....


----------



## eicivic (Oct 30, 2009)

alwayz-plowin;1072328 said:


> do u have any like led lights oon it or anything????
> think i see one in one of your pics but not sure.....
> Nevermind they are!
> do you have/run everything to one battery or do u have a spare??
> some guys were having problems with lights plow and more light on atv running down the battery....


All on one battery as for now. I will see how she does this winter with the added power draw. First winter with the power pivot and the 4 led lights + plow lights. I will run the plow/flog lights, led fender lights and oe running lights only. I wont turn the low or high beam lights on because from what i can tell the new lights i put on the front rack will be plenty bright with the running lights next to the headlights and with the rear taillights and the led fenders.


----------



## DnvrMike (Sep 17, 2010)

*Where to buy*

Hi, that is just what I want to get for King Quad, I have been doing all the searches I can. 
Where did you purchase your kit? local or web site?

The power pivot alone that i have found is over 450$. 
So to find a set up for under 800 would be awesome.

All my local dealers just have CC and push the hell out of that brand, and want 1300+ for a setup.

Thanks


----------



## eicivic (Oct 30, 2009)

DnvrMike;1073320 said:


> Hi, that is just what I want to get for King Quad, I have been doing all the searches I can.
> Where did you purchase your kit? local or web site?
> 
> The power pivot alone that i have found is over 450$.
> ...


Through my business i deal with Keystone Automotive of Kansas City, MO I get discounted pricing. So i obviously get a better deal than MSRP.


----------

